# Does anyone have pills to fix the members afflicted by a “soft call”?



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Seriously...what is with all these soft call threads?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I don’t even know what this is.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Isn’t that code for...I’d would like to buy something IF it’s exceptional and you’re willing to take far less than it’s worth?


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Isn’t that what Cialis is for?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

A soft call is someone asking to waste your time and have you jump through a bunch of hoops but they are not really serious about buying.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

I was going to ask the same thing. Either you want to buy something or you want to sell something. Or you don’t.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The concept of WTB is no longer followed or was never followed. The original idea was for items that are not easy to come by or someone looking for specific specs and willing to pay a small premium etc. 

It’s become a vehicle for smart/lazy buyers. Give me your best price and a half page dissertation on why I should buy your instrument. I'm always amazed at the amount of traction these ads get.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

It’s a reverse “feeler” FS ad.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

A “soft call” wanted ad is to sellers what a “putting out feelers” ad is to buyers: no one is really serious about anything.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

tdotrob said:


> It’s a reverse “feeler” FS ad.


Ha. Beat me to it.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I also love the "Don't bother responding if looking for reverb prices" ... hmm I could sell on reverb for $3,500 or sell it to you for $2,700 after you tell me why it sucks lol.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

There are threads like that on here? About buying/selling aside from in the classifieds area? A quick look shows soft calls had something to do with stocks and bonds and "becomes effective after the hard call". Could be these pills come in.








Mind you they're from Pfizer so maybe that line is slowed down for now. The only other thing would be when your sig other or maybe sister answers calls from her bed while you're on the couch watching a hockey game.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

vokey design said:


> I also love the "Don't bother responding if looking for reverb prices" ... hmm I could sell on reverb for $3,500 or sell it to you for $2,700 after you tell me why it sucks lol.


This one I have slightly more time for...here’s why.

1. I assume everyone on Reverb charges 10% to cover their fees ($350 in your example)

2.There are those who seem to think reverb asking prices and selling prices are the same thing. They are wildly different. I am happy to pay the market price as shown by Reverb’s Price Guide. I have yet to figure out if people just ignore the price guide when setting expectations or they simply don’t know how to use it. Either way, Reverb seems to falsely inflate people’s sense of what they expect to get for their gear.

So I think asking something like the average of the last 5-10 sales on reverb makes sense...but I think when people say “not going to pay reverb prices” they mean don’t ask me for $12,000 for that Chris Cornell Sig you have when I can plainly see they’re selling for $8,000.


----------



## Trevor Giancola (Jan 30, 2017)

fogdart said:


> Isn’t that what Cialis is for?


Hahahaha


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

JethroTech said:


> A “soft call” wanted ad is to sellers what a “putting out feelers” ad is to buyers: no one is really serious about anything.


I hate those "putting out feeler" ad's. Or the other one's "testing the water"."thinking about selling".


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

''In my day, I say in my day, when we wanted something we put out the hardest call, I say the hardest call we could muster. We wanted it, I say we wanted it and it was only the hardest call we had that would get, I say get it done. Any of this gettin' thru to you son?''

- Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> I don’t even know what this is.


I had to go look. There actually are 3 WTD ads with "soft call" in the title. 
I agree, you want it or you don't.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Alex said:


> The concept of WTB is no longer followed or was never followed. The original idea was for items that are not easy to come by or someone looking for specific specs and willing to pay a small premium etc.
> 
> It’s become a vehicle for smart/lazy buyers. Give me your best price and a half page dissertation on why I should buy your instrument. I'm always amazed at the amount of traction these ads get.


I agree that a lot of buyers want great deals on a silver platter 
On the other hand, I just put an add up looking for some amps and have had a good amount of replies even though I'm not willing to pay over market value, basically looking for stuff that people are not using but haven't put up for sale yet


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

When I see something I want, I buy it. Will try to negotiate if I find the asking price a little high.

When I want to sell something, I price it to sell fast and it goes ... 

I dont pussy around.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe we need a "no soft call" rule?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Maybe we need a "no soft call" rule?


you know me Dave...I’m all for more rules 🤪


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ve never heard of soft calls until I saw them here a week or 2 ago.

but playing devils advocate....is it possible some of you are reading too much into or overreacting to this, or maybe just dealing with the traits of 1 particular poster?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I’ve never heard of soft calls until I saw them here a week or 2 ago.
> 
> but playing devils advocate....is it possible some of you are reading too much into or overreacting to this, or maybe just dealing with the traits of 1 particular poster?


I think we’re just having a laugh. No reactions really 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

fogdart said:


> Isn’t that what Cialis is for?


Gives me a headache. I prefer Viagra.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Funny thread. I admit that I have posted one of these before. My reasoning was this...I have been looking at a few different tweed/brown heads. One on my list was a DrZ Z28, but was also closely looking at a couple others. No Z28s to be found on various sites, so I wanted to see if anybody here had one. I put out a "soft feeler" to let a potential seller know that Im interested, but not committed as if I put a WTB ad. I wanted to know what was available to me at the time so I could make a decision. 

If you put a wtb ad then somebody says I have one and you dont buy it then you are accused of wasting time, so I personally like the soft feeler to see whats available without full commitment to buy...as long as that is the understanding.

Anyway, thats why I did it and I bet some others have similar reasons.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

'curious to know if ..'


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i ABSOLUTELY HATE when people do that. 
it's why i don't bargain with people when i want to buy something. i decide on a "window" of what i want to pay. if the item lands in the window, and condish is as stated, i buy. if not, i don't contact, or i decline.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Maybe we need a "no soft call" rule?


Yeah, that’s just a waste of good electrons.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Yeah, that’s just a waste of good electrons.


and suppressing peoples right to freely shop and get the best deal possible


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Are we soft calling a soft call rule?


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

player99 said:


> Are we soft calling a soft call rule?


We're possibly exploring the option to potentially frown upon soft calls


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Business said:


> We're possibly exploring the option to potentially frown upon soft calls


I'm on the fence about it.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

player99 said:


> I'm on the fence about it.


Do we have a fence?
I was debating the idea of a fence, but was ambivalent


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 345955


That seems complicated
Is there the option to pick none?
Is there the option to pick both?
Please answer these questions and multiple others
And then I'll ghost you


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

You know, I know this steak doesn't exist. I know that when I put it in my mouth, the soft call is telling my brain that it is juicy and delicious.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Business said:


> That seems complicated
> Is there the option to pick none?
> Is there the option to pick both?
> Please answer these questions and multiple others
> And then I'll ghost you


Pop them both with a shot and the rest is moot....just call your dr. after 4 hrs if your partner will let you.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Where is Moot?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Where is Moot?


Working for Google and probably helping with 4Chan still.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> and suppressing peoples right to freely shop and get the best deal possible


Sub-atomic particles have rights too.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Are these ads hard to ignore?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Just noticed the filters work good for eliminating these adds. Just click on the FS adds only and that is all that shows up . Fixed


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Are these ads hard to ignore?


You're taking this too serious bro


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

TimH said:


> You're taking this too serious bro


What serious? I wouldn't have started a thread complaining about it in the first place. I'd have simply ignored them if they bothered me.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> What serious? I wouldn't have started a thread complaining about it in the first place. I'd have simply ignored them if they bothered me.


Less complaint, more parody. Thus the inference toward viagra pills in the title.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

TimH said:


> Less complaint, more parody. Thus the inference toward viagra pills in the title.


So it was a soft call complaint ?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

This thread makes my brain soft.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

player99 said:


> This thread makes my brain soft.


They have pills for that too!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Pedro-x said:


> So it was a soft call complaint ?


It was a call to all my past resignations?


----------

